# MARC Train from BWI to WAS



## BWI (Aug 18, 2015)

I have a question that I haven't been able to find an answer to -- does the MARC train from BWI to WAS have space to store carry-on baggage? I'll be traveling with a backpack and a carry-on suitcase.

I know the older MARC cars had racks above the seats to store luggage, but from the google pics I've seen, it appears that the newer bi-level trains no longer have these spacious racks.

If there are no racks, are trains around 7am in the morning into WAS especially full? I'm thinking maybe I can place the suitcase and backpack in an empty seat. It's going to be a rough ride if I have to squeeze the suitcase, backpack, and myself all into one seat.

I've looked into traveling on Amtrak or the WMATA bus to BWI, but only MARC provides service at the right time for me.

Thanks!


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 18, 2015)

I can't speak of MARC specifically, but other commuter railroads that use bi-levels only have enough above the seat area to hold something small like a briefcase.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 18, 2015)

On the Penn Line, you'll see mostly the Kawasaki bilevels.

In the small seating areas on the "main" level (before you get to the stairs that go up and down) there is a small bit of dead space up against the back of a seat pair that you can stash a bag. I just used that space on Friday to store my larger than airplane carry on suitcase when returning from a flight that came into National.

It's going to be somewhat crowded, as you're heading into town with the rush hour, but it can certainly work.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2015)

thank you for the advice!


----------

